# Fairly new to this



## airkooled05 (May 24, 2011)

I posted last month about taking low dose testosterone . I had concerns about prostate . Started low at 1/4 cc . No issues . Same with 1/2 . One cc still no prostate issues but way too much in terms of climbing the walls 24 hours a day . Way too much sexual tension for me . Cutting back to see how it goes . I am on a Wednesday to Wed cycle . So Far so good . Not bench pressing any Buicks  yet . Now I know why I did so poorly in high school . I am 63 . With my high school level hormones who wants  to look at  books . Thats a joke son


----------



## Arnold (May 24, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*airkooled05* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## M A N C H I L D (May 24, 2011)

Welcome to another newbie.


----------



## Gena Marie (May 25, 2011)

Welcome to the board


----------



## Juiced_Monkey (May 25, 2011)

Welcome !!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 25, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

Best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## luckyirishguy (May 25, 2011)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Quez82 (May 25, 2011)

hola


----------



## zok37 (May 25, 2011)

Hello airkooled05, welcome to the forum


----------



## 'Rampage (Jun 3, 2011)

Best Regards.


----------



## AnabolicBody (Jun 6, 2011)

welcome


----------



## AnabolicBody (Jun 7, 2011)

welcome


----------



## kona_mtb (Jun 7, 2011)

Welcome from a fellow newbie and good luck


----------



## airkooled05 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi , just wanted to get back as so many helped in my initial phase of using small amount of depo testosterone . i started out small . 1/4 cc for a few weeks . I am 63 to refresh . I felt  great and proivder urged me to go to 1/2 cc . first week was ok and then the second week all hell broke loose  
I was heading to a friends who is also an RN . i was going over to remove a dead tree for her . I stopped at mcdonalds for a couple of coffees . I have no probelm with coffee ever . I got to her place a half hour later . I was so wired I was coming unhinged . it passed and we got the tree out . later we went out for lunch and the anxiety was so intense i had to go home . I was very uncormfortable . Understatement . My pulse and blood pressure were through the  roof . I was fortunate enough to have a couple of old xananx around . I use them when I  fly . Any way they slowed me down and I got some sleep . RN contacted a doc she  knew for me and he said it was a certain response to too much of this med . Any way I wanted to share this with all . if it helps someone great . I wont discontinue 
I will go back to 1/4 cc which a felt great at and stay there . I am still pretty anxious 24 hours later . Thanks all . Be safe and well . And Be Careful


----------



## anabolicbody71 (Jun 16, 2011)

hello


----------



## getpumped (Jun 20, 2011)

Whats up


----------



## airkooled05 (Jun 21, 2011)

went to doc . He said I was way too high on the depo . It was causing the anxiety . He said stay off it for a month and come down . Then  resume at about a 1/3  the dose . I did feel better the first month . He said some people are more sensitive to  it than others . I will be ok . I have some meds to  help me sleep . I was getting 2 hours a night and waking with panic attacks . Doc said it was the depo . Thanks for asking


----------



## keem (Jun 22, 2011)

hello


----------



## meatpistol (Jun 29, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## LightWeight3 (Jul 1, 2011)

welcome


----------



## jwar (Jul 1, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## varg (Jul 2, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## airkooled05 (Jul 2, 2011)

any way better now after discontinuing . Going to start again Tuesday at a lower dose


----------



## TREMBO (Jul 2, 2011)

Lol... welcome.

Are you kidding at your posts or that is serious? About the panic attack...


----------



## juicemeup (Jul 4, 2011)

welcome


----------



## besharp (Jul 5, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## ted8541 (Jul 6, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## cottonmouth (Jul 10, 2011)

welcome!!


----------



## mr.mcgoo (Aug 2, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## DaHawk (Aug 3, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## keepitreal (Aug 4, 2011)

welcome


----------

